# Fracino Bambino Manual First Water Fill Help



## Maggie (Mar 25, 2016)

How can you manually fill a machine without switching it on? We cannot work out how to manually fill the Fracino Bambino after installation. The booklet which is for every Fracino model, says there is a cold water by pass valve in the left hand side panel, chrome with a black lever. Wondering is this for tank models and not mains, as I can't find anything. The machine is brand new, fitted to mains water, electric, waste etc all done. I live on an island so no engineers. Haven't switched it on and spent hours on this today and yes I was a lurker here always learning, so wonder if someone can assist me.


----------



## Maggie (Mar 25, 2016)

This is the first fill to be done manually before switching the machine on. It's a one group semi automatic.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@coffeebean should be able to help with this one.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

It's inside the machine so you would have to take the side panel off to see it...... That said, you shouldn't have to use it - as long as the water is connected, the boiler should fill itself when you turn on the machine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not knowing what I am speaking about, but I would have thought you would just fill the internal reservoir, have more water at the ready and switch it on and as part of its set up, it will automatically fill the boiler. Since it is a first fill you will need to top up quickly though. I do not know if there Bambino has a special arrangement of some sort. I did own one briefly but it was second hand. I simply cannot imagine VFracino supplying a machine that has to be taken to bits in order to fill it up for a first run, but, I may well be wrong


----------

